
Declining Fruit and Vegetable Nutrient Composition: What Is the Evidence? (2009) [pdf] - vmarsy
http://hortsci.ashspublications.org/content/44/1/15.full.pdf
======
vmarsy
I found this Scientific American (from 2011? based on comments) article
discussing the paper for those who don't have time to read the pdf :
[https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/soil-depletion-
an...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/soil-depletion-and-
nutrition-loss/)

